# Anyone ever used Backdropsource.com?



## Inkbleed (Oct 30, 2009)

I recently purchased a lighting kit and backdrop set from Backdropsource.com.  Being new to all this, when I got ready to check out it suggested that I purchase three bulbs to go with the three lights I was buying.  Now where could I find if the bulbs were included so I purchased them to be on the safe side.

When I got the kit, the lights did in fact have bulbs, and the bulbs that was recommended upon checkout were not even the right kind or size for the lights I purchased.

I called right away and they told me they would refund me if I returned the bulbs.  Here we are nearly four months later, they have acknowledged they have received the bulbs, but have yet to refund my money.

Just thought I'd pass this along for those who may be looking on their site for a purchase.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Have you contacted customer service?


----------



## Double H (Oct 30, 2009)

I use Muslin Backdrops | Photography Backdrops | Photo Backgrounds | Seamless Paper
Their customer service is great. I received damaged paper rolls, they sent out replacements right away.


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2009)

I use B&H Photo Video | Digital Cameras, Camcorders


----------



## suki (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so glad I ventured in here! A co-worker of mine sent me the link to this place and I was considering purchasing some items off their site in the near future.

Thanks for the heads up! I'll stick with B&H as I've never heard any negative feedback in regards to product or customer service.


----------

